# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Noticias sobre Inundaciones en España durante el año hidrológico 2011/2012.

## REEGE

La lluvia desborda ríos en Navarra y Guipúzcoa,y obliga a desalojos Barcelona.  

Madrid, 6 nov (EFE).- Cataluña, País Vasco y Navarra han activado hoy sus planes de emergencias por inundaciones debido a las fuertes lluvias, responsables del desbordamiento de ríos en Euskadi y la comunidad foral y del desalojo de vecinos del barrio de la Teixonera (Barcelona).

En la comunidad catalana, Protección Civil ha puesto en fase de pre-alerta el Plan Especial de Emergencias por Inundaciones a causa de la persistencia de las lluvias, que hacen aumentar el caudal de los ríos por encima de lo normal, sobre todo en zonas de Gerona y Barcelona.

En Gerona, una pared se ha desprendido debido a las intensas precipitaciones, aunque no ha causado daños, mientras que en Barcelona han sido desalojados catorce vecinos del barrio de la Teixonera por la formación de un socavón de 20 metros en la calle.

No podrán volver hoy a sus casas ya que faltan comprobaciones respecto a la estabilización del terreno.

En el País Vasco, el Gobierno regional ha modificado el Plan de Emergencias de Inundaciones, activado hoy, y ha pasado la fase de emergencia de situación I a II al aumentar los niveles de inundación en amplias zonas de Gipuzkoa a consecuencia de las lluvias caídas en las últimas horas.

Según fuentes del departamento vasco de Interior, la activación de la nueva fase del plan tiene como objetivo reforzar las acciones que se desarrollan para paliar los efectos del temporal mediante la incorporación al operativo establecido de dos mesas técnicas de análisis y seguimiento ubicadas en Bilbao y Vitoria.

En Euskadi, el territorio más afectado por las fuertes lluvias es Gipuzkoa, donde el desbordamiento de tres ríos y alguna regata ha causado inundaciones en diversos puntos de San Sebastián y las localidades de Astigarraga, Hernani, Andoain, Lizartza, Irún, Oiartzun y Hondarribia.

El agua ha desbordado los cauces de los ríos Urumea, Oria y Oiartzun, así como otras regatas menores como la de Jaizubia, entre Irun y Hondarribia, lo que está causando inundaciones en distintos puntos de San Sebastián, Astigarraga, Hernani, Andoain y Lizartza.

Está previsto que en las próximas horas continúen las lluvias en Euskadi, aunque se espera que para la noche hayan remitido.

El Gobierno de Navarra también ha activado, en nivel de pre-emergencia, el Plan de Inundaciones por la intensa lluvia caída en las últimas horas, que ha provocado el corte de la A-15 en ambos sentidos en Guipúzcoa por desprendimientos.

Las precipitaciones caídas durante el día de ayer, la noche y las primeras horas de hoy han ocasionando problemas por desbordamientos de algunos ríos navarros, sobre todo en la frontera con Guipúzcoa, entre Goizueta y Hernani, y en algunos puntos de la Barranca, informa el Gobierno foral en un comunicado.

Según ha informado la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología, la alerta naranja (riesgo importante) por lluvias afecta hoy a Huesca, Teruel, Zaragoza, Cantabria, Navarra, Castellón, Murcia y el País Vasco, y la alerta amarilla se extiende a una veintena de provincias, entre ellas Lérida, Gerona y Tarragona.

FUENTE:efeverde.com

*ESPEREMOS QUE ÉSTE AÑO HIDROLOGICO SEA MÁS BONDADOSO QUE LOS DOS ANTERIORES... PERO QUE EL AGUA NOS ACOMPAÑE EN NUESTROS EMBALSES.*

----------


## sergi1907

Las imágenes que salen en televisión de los ríos de Barcelona y Girona son impresionantes.

A ver si algún forero de la zona se anima y nos trae algunas fotos.

----------


## REEGE

*La Ertzaintza reanuda la búsqueda de los dos desaparecidos por las riadas en el País Vasco.
Son una mujer de Derio (Bizkaia) y un hombre de Irún (Gipuzkoa). 
Bilbao - 07/11/2011* 

La Ertzaintza ha reanudado a primera hora de la mañana la búsqueda de la mujer desaparecida el sábado en Derio (Bizkaia) y del hombre cuya pista se perdió ayer en Irún (Gipuzkoa) a causa de las fuertes lluvias que han azotado al País Vasco todo el fin de semana. El Departamento vasco de Interior ha dado ya por finalizada la alerta amarilla por fuertes lluvias superiores a 40 litros por metro cuadrado, un aviso que el pasado viernes subió hasta nivel naranja. En cambio, Huesca, Girona y las Baleares sí están hoy en alerta por lluvia.

El temporal de lluvias de las últimas horas se ha cebado con Gipuzkoa. El gobierno vasco ha activado el plan de inundaciones pero espera que hoy mejore la situación. La peor parte, de momento, se la ha llevado Hernani. - AGENCIA ATLAS

En Gipuzkoa se desbordaron varios ríos el fin de semana, se produjeron inundaciones y cortes de carreteras y obligaron al desalojo de familias del barrio donostiarra de Matutene y la localidad de Hernani. El hecho más grave se registró en Irún, un vecino de la localidad guipuzcoana de 76 años fue arrastrado ayer por el agua de una regata que atraviesa el barrio de Ventas y permanece desaparecido. Su desaparición se suma a la de la mujer desaparecida el sábado en la localidad vizcaína de Derio. Tiene 66 años, de pelo moreno, complexión normal y alrededor de 1,66 centímetros de altura. La Ertzaintza está centrando su búsqueda por Derio y las inmediaciones de esta localidad vizcaína.

Ríos desbordados

Según ha informado el Departamento vasco de Interior, esta mañana la zona más afectada en Gipuzkoa es Tolosa. En dicha localidad, las intensas precipitaciones han inundado el polígono industrial Usabal. Además, otros municipios guipuzcoanos continúan con problemas como Astigarraga, donde hay alguna empresa inundada, mientras que en Billabona y en Hernani las aguas siguen anegando garajes.

Al margen del País vasco, las Islas Baleares están en alerta por precipitaciones que también serán persistentes en el cantábrico oriental y Navarra, según la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet). En concreto, están en alerta amarilla (riesgo, el nivel más bajo del sistema de alertas) por aludes en la provincia de Huesca, por lluvias en Formentera, Ibiza, Mallorca y Menorca y por fenómenos costeros en Girona, Formentera, Ibiza y Mallorca.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Las imágenes que salen en televisión de los ríos de Barcelona y Girona son impresionantes.
> 
> A ver si algún forero de la zona se anima y nos trae algunas fotos.


En las imágenes que han salido, estaban los ríos como para acercarse a ellos...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Y lo más probable es que muchas de las carreteras estuvieran cortadas por causa de las lluvias o los desbordamientos.

----------


## perdiguera

> Las imágenes que salen en televisión de los ríos de Barcelona y Girona son impresionantes.
> 
> A ver si algún forero de la zona se anima y nos trae algunas fotos.


Hoy me es imposible Sergi: reunión tras reunión a partir de las 10:30 hasta las 18:00 de comida: bocadillo.
Mañana a ver si puedo, aunque ya no será lo mismo.

----------


## REEGE

Los embalses alaveses del Zadorra y Urrunaga se recuperan y se sitúan al mismo nivel que en 2010.
La presa de añarbe tuvo que retener 10 millones de metros cúbicos para evitar su aportación al urumea.
Martes, 8 de Noviembre de 2011 - Actualizado a las 06:00h 

BILBAO. Las intensas lluvias de las últimas fechas han provocado que los embalses que abastecen a Bizkaia cuenten ahora con 117,9 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, lo que representa un porcentaje de llenado del 60,6%. Esto supone que se han ganado 13 hectómetros cúbicos de agua respecto a las reservas del pasado lunes, cuando había un porcentaje de llenado de sólo el 53,9%. Así el embalse del Zadorra se encontraba ayer por la tarde con el 63,80% de su capacidad. En concreto, registraba 93,52 hectómetros cúbicos tres más que el pasado martes. Hace un año, en estas fechas el embalse se encontraba al 65,75% de su capacidad. En cambio, el Urrunaga alcanzó ayer el 69,21% de su capacidad, mientras que hace un año registraba 62,56%.

Mientras, la presa de Añarbe, en Donostia, ha retenido un total de 9.660.000 de metros cúbicos de agua, evitando su aportación al río Urumea, tras haberse producido una avenida de 308 litros por metro cuadrado en 56 horas. Esto ha supuesto una reducción media de 50 metros cúbicos por segundo de los caudales circulantes por el Urumea. Desde el inicio del temporal, la presa permaneció cerrada y reteniendo por completo en el embalse las enormes aportaciones del río Añarbe, que llegaron a ser de 187 metros cúbicos por segundo. De no haber sido así, el caudal circulante en esos momentos por el Urumea se hubiera visto incrementado en un 75%. La pasada medianoche, y una vez que se iniciaba el descenso de las precipitaciones, se tuvo que proceder a un desembalse limitado.

*Fuente:deia.com*

----------


## perdiguera

> Los embalses alaveses del Zadorra y Urrunaga se recuperan y se sitúan al mismo nivel que en 2010.
> La presa de añarbe tuvo que retener 10 millones de metros cúbicos para evitar su aportación al urumea.
> Martes, 8 de Noviembre de 2011 - Actualizado a las 06:00h 
> 
> BILBAO. Las intensas lluvias de las últimas fechas han provocado que los embalses que abastecen a Bizkaia cuenten ahora con 117,9 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, lo que representa un porcentaje de llenado del 60,6%. Esto supone que se han ganado 13 hectómetros cúbicos de agua respecto a las reservas del pasado lunes, cuando había un porcentaje de llenado de sólo el 53,9%. Así el embalse del Zadorra se encontraba ayer por la tarde con el 63,80% de su capacidad. En concreto, registraba 93,52 hectómetros cúbicos tres más que el pasado martes. Hace un año, en estas fechas el embalse se encontraba al 65,75% de su capacidad. En cambio, el Urrunaga alcanzó ayer el 69,21% de su capacidad, mientras que hace un año registraba 62,56%.
> 
> Mientras, la presa de Añarbe, en Donostia, ha retenido un total de 9.660.000 de metros cúbicos de agua, evitando su aportación al río Urumea, tras haberse producido una avenida de 308 litros por metro cuadrado en 56 horas. Esto ha supuesto una reducción media de 50 metros cúbicos por segundo de los caudales circulantes por el Urumea. Desde el inicio del temporal, la presa permaneció cerrada y reteniendo por completo en el embalse las enormes aportaciones del río Añarbe, que llegaron a ser de 187 metros cúbicos por segundo. De no haber sido así, el caudal circulante en esos momentos por el Urumea se hubiera visto incrementado en un 75%. La pasada medianoche, y una vez que se iniciaba el descenso de las precipitaciones, se tuvo que proceder a un desembalse limitado.
> 
> *Fuente:deia.com*


Dices que a veces es mejor no tener las presas tan arriba.
Pues la del Zadorra ( realmente Ullibarri Gamboa) y la de Urunaga se encuentran prácticamente en cabecera, una del Zadorra y la otra del Santa Engracia, conectadas por un canal, en túnel, reversible, por lo que se consideran un solo embalse.
Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Tan arriba.....* DE AGUA* Perdiguera!!!
Perdona por el pequeño daño colateral!!!!!!!!!! jejeje
Un saludo.

----------

